# My 3 boys + Christmas pictures!



## adjecyca (Nov 25, 2014)

Christmas


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I love the ears on hairless rats! They're just so big and cute!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh. My God. Those curly whiskers! Awesome pics.


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh, they are SO cute!


----------



## adjecyca (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys !


----------

